# [SOLVED] Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2



## andirosas

Hello everyone.
This is my very first thread in this forum so hurray for me :dance:
Okay this is my problem: Recently I had to uninstall some programs in my computer, one of those was Star Wars Battlefront. Today I wanted to install the game again, but aparently I didn't uninstall it correctly so now I'm getting this error message when opening the autorun of the CD: "Windows cannot find 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Lucas Arts\Star Wars Battlefront II\LaunchBFII.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again."
That folder does not exist anymore!
I already tried uninstalling SWBF2 again from Programs and Features but when I try uninstalling it another error pops up. I already solved using CCleaner and deleting that invalid entry.
I already tried installing the game on another computer and it installs without any problem.
I would be very grateful if you could help me solving this problem (btw. English isn't my native languague, so if you didn't understand something ask me to explain it again).
Thank you for your help


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Hi and welcome to TSF. :smile:

I would suggest trying Revo Uninstaller which you can download here: Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems and see if you are then able to uninstall everything. 

If that doesn't work then please let us know.


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Wow that is indeed a quick response. Okay I'll try it out and tell you


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Okay I installed Revo and scrolled thorugh the programs list but didn't find my game. I think there might be some leftovers of the uninstalled program or I just didn't uninstall it correctly. The matter is, that the folder with the game in it doesn't exist anymore and I don't know here those leftovers could be :S

EDIT: Okay I found some leftovers of the folder and the game with revo and deleted them. But still the same problem when starting the autorun.


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Which version of Revo did you install, the freeware or the Pro version? If you downloaded the Pro version I would suggest clicking on "Forced uninstall" and then click on "Browse", then select your cd drive and then autorun.exe or setup.exe depending on which one you got and then press "next". 

Then try to install the game again. You can also try to install the game from Revo and see if that does anything.


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Okay, I tried the "Forced uninstall" thing and it didn't find anything. Now Iám installing the game thorough Revo. It has been "tracing the game" or something like that for 5 minutes now, is that normal?
If this doesn't work would I have to backup everything just to play this game?


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

It should go pretty quick, atleast it has the times I have installed something through it. If it goes on for a while you should just stop it as it likely won't install. 

Since Revo doesn't find any leftovers then there shouldn't be any reason why you can't install the game so I would suggest trying to copy all the files from your cd to your harddrive and then try to run the installation. 

Also you could try to right click on the installation file (autorun.exe or setup.exe) and then choose compability mode and then "Windows XP Service Pack 3", and also select "run this program as an administrator". See if that has any effect.


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Okay Imma try that out

EDIT: Did everything you said, still nothing, I think there's nothing we can do about this...


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Any other ideas?


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Is there a way to download the game so I just need to introduce the CD key?


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Don't know about any places you can download it for free. 
However you can buy the game at Steam Star Wars Battlefront® II on Steam as I see they sell it. 

But to be honest I don't know if buying another copy of the game even if it is a digital copy will solve your problem as there seem to be something wrong on the computer you are using right now, since you say the installation works on another computer. 

So I am guessing there may still be some files left or maybe there is some parts in your registry that prevents you from installing it. And if CCleaner doesn't work then your only option may be to reinstall Windows if you really need to play the game.


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Can I use CCleaner to delete the parts in the registry?
And if so, how?


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Well, thanks anyways for your help, I really apreciate it. Hope to see ya soon then.
Cheers mate


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Well I don't have the best knowlegde about CCleaner as I haven't used it before however I am sure there is some option to delete registry entries that is wrong. You can have a look at this for more information: CCleaner - Registry cleaning

If that doesn't work then I don't really have any more suggestions, sorry. 
But I will try and see if someone else can have a look at this and maybe be able to give you a better advise.


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Thanks man.


----------



## andirosas

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Okay Thrall I found the solution, it was simplier than I thought. I just opened the Install folder in the CD and started the install setup from there


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Thats excellent news, I didn't think it would be that easy as autorun.exe normally would work but as long as you figured it out all is well. :smile:
You should go ahead and mark this thread as solved. You can do that by clicking on "Thread tools" and then "mark this thread as solved".


----------



## andirosas

Yep, thanks for your help man


----------



## Thrall

You are most welcome, glad you sorted it out and I wish you happy gaming :smile:


----------



## Battlecraft2

*Re: Issue installing Star Wars Battlefront 2*



Thrall said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF. :smile:
> 
> I would suggest trying Revo Uninstaller which you can download here: Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems and see if you are then able to uninstall everything.
> 
> If that doesn't work then please let us know.


:thanx: Thank you for not only helping him, but me. :thanx:
As I tried to find out a way to fix this error, I stumbled uppon this.
And what is quoted, is what helped me.

I jused wanted to say thank you to one of the people helping for such problems.


----------

